# a bocca aperta...



## Old Italia1 (26 Novembre 2008)

proprio così..parlando di odontoiatria...
ho la tv accesa e ho casualmente girato su LA7...c'è il programma exit...
hanno intervistato due professoresse e un odontoiatra sloveni.
le prof hanno detto che ogni scuola ha il proprio dentista mentre l'odontoiatra che qualsiasi (QUALSIASI) operazione odontoiatrica compresi apparecchi ortodontici fino a 18 anni sono completamente a carico dello stato sloveno...
*SLOVENIA?????????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*
mi viene da piangere...viviamo in un paese di merda....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Novembre 2008)

Ho sempre trovato assurdo e inspiegabile che le cure odontoiatriche siano equiparate alla chirurgia estetica


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sempre trovato assurdo e inspiegabile che le cure odontoiatriche siano equiparate alla chirurgia estetica


 anche inspiegabile che costino dieci volte di più....e non è che in slovenia o croazia ci siano dei macellai che operino...ci sono dentisti in italia che si fanno pagare fior di quattrini e dovrebbero andare a zappare i campi....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> proprio così..parlando di odontoiatria...
> ho la tv accesa e ho casualmente girato su LA7...c'è il programma exit...
> hanno intervistato due professoresse e un odontoiatra sloveni.
> le prof hanno detto che ogni scuola ha il proprio dentista mentre l'odontoiatra che qualsiasi (QUALSIASI) operazione odontoiatrica compresi apparecchi ortodontici fino a 18 anni sono completamente a carico dello stato sloveno...
> ...


In realtà anche da noi si potrebbe usufruire attraverso il servizio sanitario nazionale di cure odontoiatriche GRATUITE (o al massimo pagando un ticket)...ma chi ci si è mai rivolto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In realtà anche da noi si potrebbe usufruire attraverso il servizio sanitario nazionale di cure odontoiatriche GRATUITE (o al massimo pagando un ticket)...ma chi ci si è mai rivolto?


 Credo che si possano solo curare le carie, ma non avere protesi se non dentiere complete tradizionali.
So di attirarmi l'odio dei più, ma non ho mai avuto bisogno di cure odontoiatriche.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Novembre 2008)

*Beata te!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si possano solo curare le carie, ma non avere protesi se non dentiere complete tradizionali.
> So di attirarmi l'odio dei più, ma non ho mai avuto bisogno di cure odontoiatriche.


 
Se ricordo bene invece vi son compresi anch gli interventi di implantologia...è che nessuno ormai ci va, ma se ti capita di passare in un  ospedale la clinica odontoiatrica è quasi sempre presente ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In realtà anche da noi si potrebbe usufruire attraverso il servizio sanitario nazionale di cure odontoiatriche GRATUITE (o al massimo pagando un ticket)...ma chi ci si è mai rivolto?


è vero, e questo tutto sommato è un nostro errore, nn credo che ci siano macellai (o meglio, nn credo che in ospedale ci siano dentisti più macellai di quelli fuori...)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si possano solo curare le carie, ma non avere protesi se non dentiere complete tradizionali.
> *So di attirarmi l'odio dei più, ma non ho mai avuto bisogno di cure odontoiatriche.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene invece vi son compresi anch gli interventi di implantologia...è che nessuno ormai ci va, ma se ti capita di passare in un ospedale la clinica odontoiatrica è quasi sempre presente ...


 I figli per controlli o apparecchi li ho portati allo stomatologico.
Però si paga, meno che da un privato, ma si paga.
Prestazioni eccellenti.


----------



## brugola (27 Novembre 2008)

tutti utenti cariati voi


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

che è lo stomatologico!?!??!?!


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Feddy*

Per certi versi hai ragione.
Dalle mie parti, a Velate esiste un istituto clinico odontoiatrico dell'Università dell'Insubria fra i più quotati, vengono da ogni dove sia a studiare che a farsi curare, fanno interventi a tutti i livelli anche su persone con gravissimi problemi maxillo-facciali (perfino sui down che hanno problemi dentari e palatali ben noti). 
Certo si devono rispettare le prenotazioni e si paga un normale ticket, assolutamente accettabile, ma fanno quello che spesso molti dentisti privati NON SI AZZARDANO a fare.
Posso solo dirti che per estirpare un moncone di radice ad una persona ultraottantenne, cardiopatica grave e con rischi di emorragia, dati i farmaci che prendeva, il suo dentista (noto professionista della sua città) l'ha spedita appunto a Velate perché non se la sentiva; là le hanno tolto la radice senza la minima complicazione!!! 
Anche lo Stomatologico di Milano ha professionisti di tutta eccellenza... forse il vero problema sono gli appuntamenti non concordabili, la diffusa sfiducia dell'utenza e il pregiudizio sulla salute dei denti che é esattamemte come tutte le altre parti del nostro corpo, questo stato di cose ha creato una corsia preferenziale verso medici privati che ne hanno approfittato.
Per un intervento chirurgico serio non andremmo certamente da un medico privato in una qualsiasi clinica, salvo non essere talmente ricchi da poterci garantire lo stesso staff professionale dei grandi ospedali e le medesime attrezzature, eppure per i denti abbiamo delle vere e proprie prevenzioni e preferiamo andare all'estero, anche se per quanto siano economici quei dentisti, ci sono sempre i costi delle trasferte. 
La scelta economica sarebbe andarci in ferie e nel frattempo curarsi i denti... 
Comunque é vero che la Sanità nazionale non ha fatto granché per potenziare e rendere invitante e fiduciario il rapporto con i pazienti. 
Pensare che in Francia, che non é certo un paese dell'est, curare i denti ha costi veramente ragionevoli e concorrenziali, e non pare che i dentisti  francesi, che applicano queste tariffe, muoiano di fame!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Novembre 2008)

Mio figlio è nato con una labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa.
Gli interventi di ricostruzione del palato e del labbro sono stati totalmente pagati dalla mutua (ho pagato solo piccoli tiket), ma adesso deve portare apparecchi correttivi speciali, ed ora come ora mi costa circa 5.000 euro l'anno.
Avevo un'assicurazione che mi ha rimborsato perfino le degenze di mia moglie per i problemi in gestazione, ma per i denti di mio figlio mi han dato picche. Non pagano neanche loro.
Ci fosse almeno una ragione, cacchio! (a parte gli interessi economici di categoria)


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*ecco...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mio figlio è nato con una labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa.
> Gli interventi di ricostruzione del palato e del labbro sono stati totalmente pagati dalla mutua (ho pagato solo piccoli tiket), ma adesso deve portare apparecchi correttivi speciali, ed ora come ora mi costa circa 5.000 euro l'anno.
> Avevo un'assicurazione che mi ha rimborsato perfino le degenze di mia moglie per i problemi in gestazione, ma per i denti di mio figlio mi han dato picche. Non pagano neanche loro.
> Ci fosse almeno una ragione, cacchio! (a parte gli interessi economici di categoria)


Questi sono i problemi di cui caricarsi... perché pagare queste prestazioni
che, data la loro natura, rientrerebbero nella cura sanitaria tout court?
(chi ti fornisce gli apparecchi correttivi speciali, l'ospedale, gli ambulatori o un privato?) 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> che è lo stomatologico!?!??!?!


L'Istituto Stomatologico é la branca del Policlinico di Milano che si occupa di tutto quello che riguarda appunto la bocca, i denti e la parte maxillo facciale.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questi sono i problemi di cui caricarsi... perché pagare queste prestazioni
> che, data la loro natura, rientrerebbero nella cura sanitaria tout court?
> (chi ti fornisce gli apparecchi correttivi speciali, l'ospedale, gli ambulatori o un privato?)
> Bruja


Nostro figlio è stato operato al S.Paolo di Milano dall'equipe del Prof. Brusati.
Purtroppo mi hanno detto subito che avremmo dovuto rivolgerci a privati per l'applicazione degli apparecchi. Il S. Paolo continua a provvedere al controllo dello sviluppo della situazione, ma non può occuparsi d'altro.
Ci siamo quindi rivolti ad un dentista specializzato nella cura dei bambini che ha provveduto a farci fare l'apparecchio, montarlo e seguirne gli sviluppi (e giù soldi). Purtroppo questo tipo di apparecchio si è dimostrato inadatto al problema di nostro figlio, per cui, al fine di evitare un altro intervento correttivo, l'unica possibilità è quella di applicare un nuovo apparecchio più complesso la cui diffusione in Italia è però limitata, e se ne occupa quasi esclusivamente la Dott.ssa Meazzini, che fa parte dell'equipe di Brusati e che già conosce il caso.
Pare non esista alternativa: soldi o intervento, e per nostro figlio, per evitargli rischi e fastidi soprattutto considerando che in futuro già dovrà essere operato per correggere il setto nasale, piuttosto vendo la casa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'Istituto Stomatologico é la branca del Policlinico di Milano che si occupa di tutto quello che riguarda appunto la bocca, i denti e la parte maxillo facciale.
> Bruja


Stai parlando di quello che, almeno un temo, veniva anche chiamato "padiglione Alfieri"?, primario il Prof. Carù?
Noi per mio figlio (nato in Mangiagalli) siamo scappati di li perchè nei casi come il nostro applicavano ancora  la vecchia tecnica, che prevede 4/5 interventi che si protraggono fino ai 14 anni.
Nostro figlio è stato operato al S.Paolo la prima volta a 9 mesi, la seconda a tre anni, ed ora gli eventuali interventi sarebbero solo correttivi, non strutturali, e neppure indispensabili.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene invece vi son compresi anch gli interventi di implantologia...è che nessuno ormai ci va, ma se ti capita di passare in un ospedale la clinica odontoiatrica è quasi sempre presente ...


 ricordi male...ponti fissi, implantologia e capsule non sono contemplati dal SSN. solo otturazioni, devitalizzazioni, estrazioni, ponti mobili e dentiere mobili...
sinceramente per le cure io ci sono andato e (non tutti ovviamente) sono bravi...ci si può fidare...ho otturazioni del SSN che sono perfette da 15 anni..


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli per controlli o apparecchi li ho portati allo stomatologico.
> Però si paga, meno che da un privato, ma si paga.
> Prestazioni eccellenti.


i controlli possono essere fatti a carico del ssn ma apparecchi, se non mobili (ad esempio i ferretti fissi oppure quelli con quella strana maschera esterna di metallo) non sono mutuabili...e sinceramente ai tempi sono andato a fare una visita allo stomatologico e i prezzi erano veramentre di pochissimo più bassi..in queste strutture vogliono il saldo entro 90 gg anche se può capitare di avere lavori più protratti nel tempo (anche 6 mesi-1 anno)...se invece vai da un pvt puoi metterti d'accordo  e dilazionarlo per il tempo del lavoro...non ti dico cosa mi hanno chiesto in una struttura convenzionata per farmi un'operazione...tale e quale un pvt..solo che devi saldare tutto entro 90 gg anche se mi hanno detto che potrebbero passare dai 6 mesi agli 8 mesi per finire il lavoro...
e poi ieri sera c'era un odontoiatra vicino al confine (trieste credo) in tv che si lamentava per i medici sloveni...ma vaccagare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *e poi ieri sera c'era un odontoiatra vicino al confine (trieste credo) in tv che si lamentava per i medici sloveni...ma vaccagare*...


 
Ho avuto modo di entrare in un laboratorio dove preparano le protesi, i ponti etc.
Chiaccherando è saltato fuori che, per esempio, un ponte in oro ricoperto che normalmente verrebbe venduto al paziente (fuori le cure) intorno ai 1000 euro, al dentista non costa più di 100/150, max 200 euro! Non ci credevo, ma poi mi ha fatto vedere delle fatture.

Allora gli ho chiesto, per quando dovrò cambiare io un ponte che ho su da parecchi anni, se potevo andare direttamente da loro ad acquistarlo e poi farmelo applicare dal dentista: mi ha risposto che siccome l'impronta la fa per forza il dentista, è impossibile da parte loro fornire direttamente la protesi.
Bel sistema, eh?!


----------

